# Good soft/confortable N95 Dust Mask



## RPM2182 (Dec 21, 2021)

I've been using the old tried and true white 3M disposable N95 masks for day to day shop dust for years and a more heavy duty 3M cartridge model for the heavier stuff like sprays and metals. I'm looking for something more form fitting and comfortable so I just put it on and leave it be. I've seen some models out there that look more like a ski mask type fit, maybe neoprene, with replaceable filters. Wanted to know if anyone had experience with these and any recommendations for something along those lines. Also want something that doesn't fog up glasses/goggles so a downward type exhaust would be ideal. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Splash (Apr 28, 2013)

I bought a *GVS Elipse P100 Half Mask Respirator with 2 Bonus Filters, Medium/Large from Rockler. Not sure its the best but I have BAD asthma and the medium fits like a glove. If you cover the filters with your hands --it should be almost impossible to breathe and no air should enter from around the silicone mask part. Also, Izzy Swan has a GREAT video on how a simple box fan with MERV 11,12 or 13 actually filter and MOVES MORE AIR than a lot of the overhead "air cleaners" costing $150 to $300. Its also backed by an air quality engineer with info on the air study. 
Izzy Swan - Shop Air Filter System VS Box Fan | Surprise 



. *
I made one for under $40 and it works really nice. You can make x2 --- for under $80 and move /clean the air better than an overhead.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't know if they're quite N95, but I started using these a while back because I got tired of my glasses fogging up. They're soft, adjustable, stay in place and I can't tell I'm wearing them.









BASE CAMP M Plus Dust Face Mask with Extra 6 Activated Carbon Filters for Woodworking Construction Mowing Cycling (3) - - Amazon.com


BASE CAMP M Plus Dust Face Mask with Extra 6 Activated Carbon Filters for Woodworking Construction Mowing Cycling (3) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

I'd be curious what people have to say. I used the paper masks for a long time but still had trouble getting them to fit properly and wound up with sawdust in the mask still. I switched to one of the 3M cartridge type masks and haven't looked back. (My profile photo of one of my shop assistants not withstanding....)

I would love to know if people have an easy going mask that I could use for smaller stuff that doesn't throw as much dust as sanding or running some of my larger saws. I was scroll sawing ornaments last night and something with less overkill than the 3M mask might be great for that. The scroll saw doesn't throw much dust but I do notice it occasionally.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I use the N95 masks from Lowe's. Not aware of any alternative except for a respirator, either plain or with air replacement.
I have a respirator but can't wear it as it throws my glasses off kilter and I get bad headaches.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I mainly use a cartridge respirator. I get a perfect, comfortable seal every time. But after a while (like 15 to 20 minutes), it gets very hot and sweaty and it starts to pool up on the bottom of the mask.

I've tried those neoprene RZ Masks that all the youtubers had a while back. They hurt the bridge of my nose because the way the strap goes around my neck tends to pull on the top of the mask and create constant pressure on the bridge of my nose. I also found that they fogged up my glasses, as well. Even though they have vents, it's easier for the air to escape around my nose. 

I've also bought one of those "stealth" masks, but even the largest size was too small for my XL head. 

These are just my experiences. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I also bought a RZ mask and I don't really like it. It doesn't seem to fit tightly enough, and causes my glasses to fog, which tells me its not sealing well.

When I use one (guilty as charged) I go with the disposable 3M masks with exhaust valve. I use them till the elastic wears out and toss 'em.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Splash said:


> I bought a *GVS Elipse P100 Half Mask Respirator with 2 Bonus Filters, Medium/Large from Rockler. Not sure its the best but I have BAD asthma and the medium fits like a glove. If you cover the filters with your hands --it should be almost impossible to breathe and no air should enter from around the silicone mask part. Also, Izzy Swan has a GREAT video on how a simple box fan with MERV 11,12 or 13 actually filter and MOVES MORE AIR than a lot of the overhead "air cleaners" costing $150 to $300. Its also backed by an air quality engineer with info on the air study.
> Izzy Swan - Shop Air Filter System VS Box Fan | Surprise
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked on your video and went down the rabbit hole trying to understand if that really works. I've used a basic AC filter on my box fan in the past but it just does not move very much air. It worked okay when I put the fan right next to the source of dust but I didn't feel like it was really cleaning the air in the shop so I went looking at other videos. According to this video, a fan with single filter on it reduces the air flow by about 80% (down to 170 CFM). He takes a fairly scientific approach to testing things. Anyway, checkout this and his other videos about making a DIY Corsi-Rosenthal Box Fan Air Filter. It is a cheap alternative to the typical air filters you hang from the sealing and probably works better too.


----------

